# ABADY New Frontier Kibble



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

info removed ... sorry viewed as spam...find the ingredients else where


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's amazing how this stuff can have 5 1/2 times the "quality animal protein" of "many other brands" yet only has 26% protein. How does that make sense? Marketing department gone wild? :smile:

I also see omnivore ingredients and LOTS of chemicals. BUT ... It's Abady so it must be the best. :smile: Who am I to question that?

Other than having pearl barley and beef fat instead of pork fat, how is this food different than the other one we discuss so much?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it doesent look any different than most low cost "premium" kibble like chicken soup or diamond naturals. Not sure why all the secrecy and jacked up prices.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Other than having pearl barley and beef fat instead of pork fat, how is this food different than the other one we discuss so much?


It's all the same. The Raw, Granular, and Kibbles are all the same product it's just visual games they play.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> it doesent look any different than most low cost "premium" kibble like chicken soup or diamond naturals. Not sure why all the secrecy and jacked up prices.


It looks just like Ol Roy and Kibbles and Bits.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

How so?

none of the ingridients in abady stand out to me as being particularly great, theres no way its worth the $85 for 35 lb bag, unless they use chickens that lay golden eggs. 

I pay $55 for a 30 lb bag of acana, thats 34% protein, my dog eats 1 3/4 cups a day and lasts me 2 months. They use only fresh regional ingridients, free range hormone/antibiotic free chicken, fresh fish thats never preserved with ethoxyquin and their meat is inspected and certified as fit for human consuption. 

I dont see how abady comes anywhere close to the quality of acana or orijen.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

To be honest, I think I like the look of the other Abady you feed better than this one. NF doesn't seem to have as many animal-based protein sources. And gee, why is chicken meal so much better in this formula but cbpm is a GREAT source of protein in all their other formulas?


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> To be honest, I think I like the look of the other Abady you feed better than this one. NF doesn't seem to have as many animal-based protein sources. And gee, why is chicken meal so much better in this formula but cbpm is a GREAT source of protein in all their other formulas?


RFD would like you to believe otherwise. It's all the same stuff regardless if you happen to see different ingredients. That would be smoke and mirrors from the crafty marketing department giving the appearance of different ingredients.

Chicken by-product meal is used in Bottom Line, Classic, and Basic Granulars.
Chicken Meal is used in the higher end Granulars (with CBPM as a kicker further down the line), and in this NF kibble.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

The kibbles are small pellets, has a good smell.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> How so?
> 
> *none of the ingridients in abady stand out to me as being particularly great*, theres no way its worth the $85 for 35 lb bag, unless they use chickens that lay golden eggs.
> 
> ...


This is the only feed I noticed at Acana website 34% protien: Large breed formula

Chicken meal, *steamed oats*, fresh free-run chicken, *peas, brown rice*, fresh deboned
salmon, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary), chicken liver,
fresh whole eggs, *sun-cured alfalfa*, salmon oil, *pumpkin*, chicken cartilage (natural
source of glucosamine and chondroitin), *red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens,
cranberries, Saskatoon berries, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse),
burdock root, marshmallow root, juniper berries, fenugreek, sweet fennel, angelica
root, sea buckthorn, chicory root, stinging nettle, red raspberry leaf, milk thistle,
peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers,* Lactobacillus acidophilus,
Enterococcus faecium.
Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12,
pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese
proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate).


I see what you mean about ingredients. I'm sure many others feel the same as you when the considering ingredients and what they like to see in the ration.
Where's the Dandelion? Oh, that's the other one, never mind.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I use acana provincial, its a grain free line:


Chicken meal, russet potato, fresh free-run chicken, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherals and rosemary), fresh walleye, pumpkin, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa leaf, fresh northern Lake Whitefish, chicken cartilage (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Enterococcus faecium. Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate). 

I dont see why you get so wound up about the inclusion of herbs, its formulated to resemble what a wolf would eat in the wild, but in this case its also used as a source of minerals/vitamins. Wolves eat grass and herbs in the wild to aid digestion/and or food poisoning, its certainly more species appropriate then rice.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I dont see why you get so wound up about the inclusion of herbs, its formulated to resemble what a wolf would eat in the wild, but in this case its also used as a source of minerals/vitamins. Wolves eat grass and herbs in the wild to aid digestion/and or food poisoning, its certainly more species appropriate then rice.


I see...thank you.

Charlie


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> How so? ...I dont see how abady comes anywhere close to the quality of acana or orijen.


Looking at the Acana Provincial lineup, I noticed they mention 30% of the calories distribution is from those regional fruits and vegetables. Some would argue that has a biological value of zero to the dog, so you can discount 30% of the 34% protein. After doing that, you come up with a combination of protein and fat that is roughly the same.

NF fiber= 1%
Acana Prairie Harvest fiber= 3.5% (despite being grain free)

NF calcium phosphorous combined = 3.65%
APH calcium Phosphorous combined = 2.4% 

NF Cals = 591 (5oz) 1 cup.
APH Cals= 420 (250ml cup)

NF has the more impressive numbers IMO, however like you mentioned, they are not cheap. I looked at 5-LB bag of NF and it was $16.99 I think.

from Acana:


> ME (metabolizable energy) is 4200 kcal/kg (420 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 35% of energy
> from protein, 35% from fat and *30% from regional fruits and vegetables*.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont have a working dog, so theres absolutely no need for him to be eating high calorie food, I'm more concerned about the quality of ingridients, manufacturing practices but most importanly how well my dog does on it. Its like trying to prove that eating protein bars and shakes is healthy because it contains the proper calorie/vitamin/mineral balance needed for human to function, while everyone knows that eating a balanced diet consiting of whole foods is a far superior alternative.
I'd like to know what the ME calculation is for abady, if its 26% protein, what makes up the rest of the kibble?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this the only kibble made by Abady?


----------

